# Sir Mc gregor n'arrête pas de m'embèter...



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2002)

Est ce que j'ai droit à un traitement de faveur ?

Auquel cas, vraiment c'est inutile... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ou est-ce d'autres personnes ont été victimes de ces exactions ?

J'attends vos témoignages...


----------



## Sir (28 Décembre 2002)

Tu sais , je ne suis aime de personne sur ce Forum donc tu gagneras surement mon renvoi !


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2002)

C'était pas mon but, je retire donc...


----------



## Sir (28 Décembre 2002)

Faut comprendre qui je suis avant de poster ce genre de threat


----------



## gribouille (28 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Tu sais , je ne suis aime de personne sur ce Forum donc tu gagneras surement mon renvoi !  *



non c'est lui qui seras renvoyé... le choix est fait


----------



## Sir (28 Décembre 2002)

gribouille , qui ne s'enerve pas contre moi ?


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2002)

Le choix est fait, mais la sentence semble mettre du temps à tomber...

Votre justice bat un peu de l'aile me semble-t-il...

Et puis des fois on est déçu, par la justice des ses pairs, vous verrez on s'en remet.


----------



## Sir (28 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr />* Le choix est fait, mais la sentence semble mettre du temps à tomber...

Votre justice bat un peu de l'aile me semble-t-il...

Et puis des fois on est déçu, par la justice des ses pairs, vous verrez on s'en remet.   *<hr /></blockquote>

tu veux que tous le monde se dechaine sur toi ?


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2002)

Ben, à mon avis (qui se trouve être l'avis de référence auquel j'ai, le plus souvent, tendance à me ranger...) j'ai rien fait pour mériter cela...

Et puis quel est ce monde ou une groupe "s'acharne" sur un individu ???

Beaucoup de beaux discours mais les actes ne suivent pas !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Décembre 2002)

Vous êtes mignon tous les 2 SMG et Sonnyboy. On croirait presque vous partagez quelques gènes.....

Celà dit, je n'ai rien contre vous deux si çà peut vous rassurer dans votre estime de soi qu'elle est à vous.


----------



## Sir (28 Décembre 2002)

Ils ne sont pas presents mais si ils viennent il vont te bannir j'ai deja fait l'experience donc


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2002)

Mon estime de moi même qu'elle est à moi (comme tu dis...) n'a pas à souffrir des quelques phrases échangées sur ce forum...

Heureusement pour moi...

Pour ce qui est des gênes je vous laisse juge...


----------



## Sir (28 Décembre 2002)

heureusement pour toi


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2002)

Ben oui, ben oui...

Bon, ben voilà...

Semblerait que le sujet soit épuisé...


----------



## Sir (28 Décembre 2002)

Comme toi


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2002)

Tu as raison, d'ailleur je vais passer à autre chose.

ça fait deux fois...


----------



## Sir (28 Décembre 2002)

Enfin !


----------



## nato kino (28 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr />*
Et puis quel est ce monde ou une groupe "s'acharne" sur un individu ???

Beaucoup de beaux discours mais les actes ne suivent pas !!   *<hr /></blockquote>
Pas mal du tout ton numéro de claquettes sous la pluie...
Tu t'en sorts plutôt bien pour un  "nioubi".
Faut pas avoir peur des grandes gueules et des nains qui se veulent "sauvages" du bar.


----------



## Sir (28 Décembre 2002)

Moi un "sauvage"?


----------



## nato kino (28 Décembre 2002)

Non, mais mulet ascendant tanche, il y a des chances...


----------



## Sir (28 Décembre 2002)

Pas mieux , pas pire que toi


----------



## casimir (28 Décembre 2002)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> * Est ce que j'ai droit à un traitement de faveur ?*



non



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> *Ou est-ce d'autres personnes ont été victimes de ces exactions ?*<hr /></blockquote> [/b]



oui beaucoup de monde, mais fait gaffe il risque d'appeler les MG+


----------



## Sir (28 Décembre 2002)

Merci de me rappeler mes erreurs passees


----------



## decoris (28 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Merci de me rappeler mes erreurs passees
> 
> 
> 
> ...


c'est vrai, le pauvre, il essaye de se racheter et personne ne lui laisse une chance...


----------



## Sir (28 Décembre 2002)

Ca cache quelque chose ?


----------



## decoris (28 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Ca cache quelque chose ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ben non, je ne te trouve plus chiant du tout (enfin presque)...


----------



## Sir (28 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr />* 
ben non, je ne te trouve plus chiant du tout (enfin presque)... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Estt ce possible ?


----------



## decoris (28 Décembre 2002)

heu dis moi, tu essayes vraiment de te racheter ou tu veux juste nous intimider pour mieux nous piétiner???


----------



## decoris (28 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr />* 

Estt ce possible ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

tu ne crois pas?


----------



## Sir (28 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr />* heu dis moi, tu essayes vraiment de te racheter ou tu veux juste nous intimider pour mieux nous piétiner??? 











*<hr /></blockquote>


je me rachetes


----------



## decoris (28 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr />* 


je me rachetes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

je te croirai si tu ne postes plus jusqu'a fin 2003!


----------



## Sir (28 Décembre 2002)




----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2002)

Désolé de ne pas avoir pris part aux échanges, mais il y avait l'intégrale du"Parrain" sur Paris Première...


----------



## DeRayOdileDeRay (28 Décembre 2002)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> * Désolé de ne pas avoir pris part aux échanges,  *




non non c'étais très bien comme ça retourne devant ta TV


----------



## Sir (28 Décembre 2002)

Qu'est ce qu'il t'as fait ?


----------



## nato kino (28 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Pas mieux , pas pire que toi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'en doute, mais si ça peut te faire plaisir...


----------



## Sir (28 Décembre 2002)

Pfff !


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Décembre 2002)

Hé ben je vois que ça va pas mieux !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr />* Tu sais , je ne suis aime de personne sur ce Forum 
*<hr /></blockquote>
Erreur SMG !!! Y'a moi !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Décembre 2002)

C'est beau, j'en ai les larmes aux yeux...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Décembre 2002)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> * C'est beau, j'en ai les larmes aux yeux...   *


Mieux vaut la larme à l'oeil que la crotte au c... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










ps : excuses !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Décembre 2002)

Il est temps que l'année se finisse : çà devient scato dans le coin


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Décembre 2002)

Certes, certes ces propos sont Nauséabonds


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Décembre 2002)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> * Certes, certes ces propos sont Nauséabonds     *


...bon ! je me suis excusé !!!


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
...bon ! je me suis excusé !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

Thebig s'excuse toujours


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr />* 
Thebig s'excuse toujours  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
...Excusez-moi de toujours m'excuser !!! Arrffff


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

C'est ton cote bon samaritain , thebig


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Décembre 2002)

C'est bien je trouve...


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> * C'est bien je trouve...   *



Arretes


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Décembre 2002)

A l'impératif, faut pas de "S"

Et je fais ce que je veux évidement....


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr />* A l'impératif, faut pas de "S"

Et je fais ce que je veux évidement....   *<hr /></blockquote>

je crois pas !


----------



## WebOliver (29 Décembre 2002)

On se calme les enfants.


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Décembre 2002)

Oh ben il a pas l'air bien énervé ce petit !!


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* On se calme les enfants. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













*<hr /></blockquote>


C'est toi quand tu etais bebe ?


----------



## WebOliver (29 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> *C'est toi quand tu etais bebe ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, non... je viens de me prendre en photo il y a 5 minutes.


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Décembre 2002)

Tu es bien rasé ! 
Bravo.


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr />* Tu es bien rasé ! 
Bravo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>



Je me disais aussi


----------



## WebOliver (29 Décembre 2002)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> * Tu es bien rasé! (...)*



Toujours nickel.


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

Toujours nickel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Comme tes posts?


----------



## WebOliver (29 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr />* 

Comme tes posts? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Voilà.


----------



## Foguenne (29 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

Non, non... je viens de me prendre en photo il y a 5 minutes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









*<hr /></blockquote>

il me semblait aussi...


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Décembre 2002)

C'est vrai jamais un poil plus haut que l'autre...


----------



## WebOliver (29 Décembre 2002)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> * C'est vrai jamais un poil plus haut que l'autre...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arrivé à un certain niveau, on ne plus aller plus haut...


----------



## decoris (29 Décembre 2002)

whaouw...
sans commentaire!


----------



## decoris (29 Décembre 2002)

maintenant que tu es à 2000, tu te calmes???


----------



## decoris (29 Décembre 2002)

maintenant que SMG est a 2000 et qu'il se calme, tu te calmes???


----------



## decoris (29 Décembre 2002)

Foquenne, dis moi comment tu peux faire pour poster à 19h, à 23h, à 4h (jusque le je peux comprendre) mais encore à 7h30 et à 10h???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










là je suis bluffé... respect!


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Décembre 2002)

C'est à moi qu'il parle le monsieur ? 

Car il me semble que je suis beaucoup plus calme que la moyenne des autres... lui le premier...


----------



## decoris (29 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr />* C'est à moi qu'il parle le monsieur ? 

Car il me semble que je suis beaucoup plus calme que la moyenne des autres... lui le premier...   *<hr /></blockquote>

oui oui, c'est bien à toi que je parle...
ya un problème?


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Décembre 2002)

Il est pas mignon ?

Il a l'air tout énervé...attention, il parait que c'est mal vu...


----------



## decoris (29 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr />* Il est pas mignon ?

Il a l'air tout énervé...attention, il parait que c'est mal vu...   *<hr /></blockquote>

tu parles de qui???


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Décembre 2002)

Limite pénible celui-ci, je m'en vais voir ailleurs...


----------



## Foguenne (29 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr />* Foquenne, dis moi comment tu peux faire pour poster à 19h, à 23h, à 4h (jusque le je peux comprendre) mais encore à 7h30 et à 10h???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










là je suis bluffé... respect! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

J'ai une partenaire particulièrement active ces dernier temps, certains aiment la cigarette après l'amour moi j'aime bien Macgé... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Je blague...


----------



## decoris (29 Décembre 2002)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> * Limite pénible celui-ci, je m'en vais voir ailleurs...   *


tout a fait...


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Décembre 2002)

Oh ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 finalement je vais rester...niarg, niarg, niarg !!!!


----------



## casimir (29 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* On se calme les enfants. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













*<hr /></blockquote>

ta trouvez une photo de SMG ?


----------



## casimir (29 Décembre 2002)

et si on faisait une fusion SMG/sonnyboy ?


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Décembre 2002)

"ta trouvez" c'est fait exprès je suppose ?


----------



## barbarella (29 Décembre 2002)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> * et si on faisait une fusion SMG/sonnyboy ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ou un clone de chacun d'eux


----------



## decoris (29 Décembre 2002)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> * et si on faisait une fusion SMG/sonnyboy ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ouias, bof...
ils sont marrant tous les deux je trouve!


----------



## WebOliver (29 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* 

J'ai une partenaire particulièrement active ces dernier temps, certains aiment la cigarette après l'amour moi j'aime bien Macgé... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Je blague... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<hr /></blockquote>

Ah sacrée Silvia... Si c'est toujours elle...


----------



## decoris (29 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* 

J'ai une partenaire particulièrement active ces dernier temps, certains aiment la cigarette après l'amour moi j'aime bien Macgé... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Je blague... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<hr /></blockquote>


OUPS, je l'avais loupée celle là!!!!!






sacré Foquenne...  je sens que je me serais bien marré à l'AES chez toi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A LA PROCHAINE, JE VIENS!!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr />* 
ouias, bof...
ils sont marrant tous les deux je trouve!  *<hr /></blockquote>

perso quand ils sont ensemble je les insupportables.
Pris chacun  à part ca va beaucoup mieux


----------



## barbarella (29 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr />* 

perso quand ils sont ensemble je les insupportables.
Pris chacun  à part ca va beaucoup mieux  *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est vrai, mais les deux font la paire


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Décembre 2002)

On est jamais ensemble, je ne le connais même pas... ni vous d'ailleurs...

Ceci dit, vous allez finir par me chauffer les oreilles avec le manque d'interêt de mes sujets ou des siens (SMG), car il ne me semble vraiment pas que les votres soient d'un autre niveau...

Que dire des Albators, M Farmer, "a quelle heure on dit bon appétit", goldorak, "quel est ton film préferré" et tout le reste...

Va falloir faire un petit effort de modestie, et de maturité si vous voulez pas rester au degré 0 de la discution.


----------



## barbarella (29 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr />* On est jamais ensemble, je ne le connais même pas... ni vous d'ailleurs...

Ceci dit, vous allez finir par me chauffer les oreilles avec le manque d'interêt de mes sujets ou des siens (SMG), car il ne me semble vraiment pas que les votres soient d'un autre niveau...

Que dire des Albators, M Farmer, "a quelle heure on dit bon appétit", goldorak, "quel est ton film préferré" et tout le reste...

Va falloir faire un petit effort de modestie, et de maturité si vous voulez pas rester au degré 0 de la discution.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Te fâches pas, tu n'as "peut-être" pas vu le pire.


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

Dis donc sonny tu t'enerves pour un rien !


----------



## WebOliver (29 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Dis donc sonny tu t'enerves pour un rien !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est toi qui dit ça...


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

Eh oui j'ai change


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Décembre 2002)

ça va mieux j'ai mangé.


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> * ça va mieux j'ai mangé.   *



On s'en fout


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* 

J'ai une partenaire particulièrement active ces dernier temps, certains aiment la cigarette après l'amour moi j'aime bien Macgé... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Je blague... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<hr /></blockquote>

Ce foguenne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il me fera mourir de rire !
Excellent


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr />* 
Ceci dit, vous allez finir par me chauffer les oreilles avec le manque d'interêt de mes sujets ou des siens (SMG), car il ne me semble vraiment pas que les votres soient d'un autre niveau...

Que dire des Albators, M Farmer, "a quelle heure on dit bon appétit", goldorak, "quel est ton film préferré" et tout le reste...

Va falloir faire un petit effort de modestie, et de maturité si vous voulez pas rester au degré 0 de la discution.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est vrai que les tiens reflètent un degré de maturité et de qualité (tiens bizarre pour un responsable qualité !) très élevée !
Il est vrai que ces sujets, même s'ils ne sont pas d'une importance primordiable gagneraient en qualité s'ils n'étaient pas pollués par des gens comme toi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu vois au début je "t'aimais bien", je te trouvais caustique comme dirait l'autre, mais là tu deviens casse-co*****, OK ?


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

Pauv chou je l'enerve ?


----------



## nato kino (29 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Pauv chou je l'enerve ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et ça t'étonne ?


----------



## alèm (29 Décembre 2002)

decus a dit:
			
		

> * A LA PROCHAINE, JE VIENS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pourtant, c'est pas grand la Gelbique, t'aurais pu venir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(faudra un jour qu'on m'explique pourquoi les flics de Liège fouillent les voitures, le doigt sur la gachette du fusil-mitrailleur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

En ce moment , je suis etonne de tout


----------



## alèm (29 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * En ce moment , je suis etonne de tout
> 
> 
> 
> ...



même de ton étonnement ?


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

Ouais ouais !


----------



## alèm (29 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Ouais ouais !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


`
dans sa ouéteure jeune ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Pauv chou je l'enerve ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a priori ce n'est pas à toi que je m'adressais : il te suffit de lire à qui il étais destiné ; mais peut-être qu'au lycée on ne demande plus les mêmes acquis ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Les temps ont bien changés


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr />* 

a priori ce n'est pas à toi que je m'adressais : il te suffit de lire à qui il étais destiné ; mais peut-être qu'au lycée on ne demande plus les mêmes acquis ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Les temps ont bien changés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>


et qui te dis que je suis encore au lycee ....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Décembre 2002)

et qu'est-ce qui me prouve que tu n'y es plus et vice et versa réciproquement ?!


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

Le mystere ....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Décembre 2002)

N'empêche que dans ton profil est in diqué au rayon "profession" : lycéen.
Alors, t'as oublier de changer où c'est à vie ?


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

Oublie !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Décembre 2002)

Pourquoi ? T'en es pas fier ? Y a des trucs que tu veux cacher ? Hein, hein ! Comme on dit : y a anguille sous roche


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

je suis pas ici pour deballer ma vie !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * je suis pas ici pour deballer ma vie !  *



C'est bien ce qui me semblait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu nous cache des choses qui sont secrètes que tu veux pas nous dire à nous les gens !


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

Odieux personne tu as ete envers moi alors


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Odieux personne tu as ete envers moi alors
> 
> 
> 
> ...



euh j'ai pas tout compris (citation de SOnnyboy)
y a une faute ou quoi ?


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

La faute c'est toi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Décembre 2002)

Maman......


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

Pauv de toi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Décembre 2002)

C'est vrai que j'ai de plus en plus un doute : c'est pas au lycée mais au collège que tu es. C'est vrai, les gosses au collège que je cotoie ils ont le même type de réflexion et de langage.


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

Desole on est tous un peu comme moi dans le 9.3


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Décembre 2002)

non personne n'est aussi brillant et dingue que moi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Décembre 2002)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * non personne n'est aussi brillant et dingue que moi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


enfin dans le 9.3
dans le 6.3 ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) je dis pas mais....

Au fait t'as virer ton post ?


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * non personne n'est aussi brillant et dingue que moi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



brillant -----&gt; ca reste a prouver 
dingue ------&gt; Tu me connais pas


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Décembre 2002)

C'est vrai que pour "dingue" j'ai l'impression qu'ici on trouve facilement son maître et même toi tu as du le trouver à ce niveau !


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

faut pas le dire mais c'est "thebig" mon maitre spirituel


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Décembre 2002)

J'avais cru comprendre effectivement


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

Mais chut ....


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (30 Décembre 2002)

Incroyable, Mac Gregor est revenu?


----------



## WebOliver (30 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:</font><hr />* Incroyable, Mac Gregor est revenu?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













*<hr /></blockquote>

Tu tombes de la dernière pluie toi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eh oui, un malheur s'est abattu sur les forums dernièrement.


----------



## macinside (30 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:</font><hr />* Incroyable, Mac Gregor est revenu?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













*<hr /></blockquote>

ben oui Yann


----------



## Foguenne (30 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:</font><hr />* Incroyable, Mac Gregor est revenu?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













*<hr /></blockquote>

Oui avec Sonny Boy, son petit frère.


----------

